# Ever See One of These?



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll give you a hint. 100 were built in 1918. 

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=26271">


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow. That's a huge pic, Chief! 3.8MB on my end. pretty cool though. I had to save it to disk, so I could minimize it to fit on my screen.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes this is the tractor that John Deere don't claim they had it on auction last year on ebay. Here i resized it.
Jody


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=26271>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good call on the resize!   Didn't realize it was going to come out so big.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the link to John Deere's announcement.

click here


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I'll give you a hint. 100 were built in 1918.
> 
> <img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=26271"> *


holey the guy who owns the other one is going to be rich soon lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

is the Massey Harris GP rarer then then this Johndeere


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

The Dain all wheel drive. Dain died before the went into production.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

This has got to be rarer then the massey GP right?


----------

